# Jobsite pranks



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

I would say so, we hilti nailed our apprentices tool box and trainers to the floor, he wasn't very happy. Lol.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I see threads like this and often wonder if the person is looking for ideas


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

IBEW191 said:


> Didnt know whare else to put this but, my last day as an an aprenti my formen filled my tool box with sandblasting sand. In return i screwed his tool bag to the cart and filled it with the extra parts box.:thumbup: What kind of stuff have you guys done, or had done? think i started a war. lol


You did start a war...:laughing:

The off topic section.is the best place to post that.:thumbup:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Never been that cruel. But it is fun to zip tie the sleeve of a jacket closed every now and then. 
Or the odd time have zip tied all the tools closed so you can't cut the ties off. Bonus points if you can zip tie the bag shut.


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

manchestersparky said:


> I see threads like this and often wonder if the person is looking for ideas


Nail on the head! lol


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

If you did that to my tool bag I'd be ****ing pissed.'

Maybe I don't have what it takes to be a local guy.


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> You did start a war...:laughing:
> 
> The off topic section.is the best place to post that.:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/


Will remembor that!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Someone zip tied my boots together while I was sitting down the other day. I got up and started walking and was like, 'WTF, why is my right foot dragging my left foot along?' :laughing:


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> If you did that to my tool bag I'd be ****ing pissed.'
> 
> Maybe I don't have what it takes to be a local guy.


He started it... wasnt the to happy when i bout ripped my shoulder off pulling my box out of the job box.... If he can dish it he best be able to take it.


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Someone zip tied my boots together while I was sitting down the other day. I got up and started walking and was like, 'WTF, why is my right foot dragging my left foot along?' :laughing:


HA! im sitting here thinking how can i pull this one off???


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Someone would have a broken windshield if my bag was secured to anything by anything.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

The plumbers were pressure testing thier system and one of the carpenters bleed off a little air the plumbers spent the whole next day looking for the leak.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Stop wasting the companies money and GTF back to work!

~Matt

Sent from my HTC Evo using ET app.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Someone would have a broken windshield if my bag was secured to anything by anything.


It's a sad state but that's how things usually play out with little jokes on the job. Go play at Chuckie Cheese if you want to be a comedian.


----------



## ron (Sep 3, 2008)

Put some de-ox on a office phone once, boss picked it up and got it good on his ear :whistling2:

Was not happy


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I ve been know to eat other peoples
lunches from time to time.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> Someone would have a broken windshield if my bag was secured to anything by anything.


 always one buttwipe who has no sense of humor.:whistling2:


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> I ve been know to eat other peoples
> lunches from time to time.


If you ate my lunch, I'd have to take you out back and pummel you. No one gets in the way of me and my sandwich.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

We were in the office today for a meeting and I had some guys start taking everything off the shelves in my bosses office and put it on the floor. 
He noticed about halfway through and was like WTF are you doing?

Ha

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Stop wasting the companies money and GTF back to work!
> 
> ~Matt
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo using ET app.


 Took two min, bet thatll brake em, ROCKETMAN!


----------



## Davidg408 (Jan 21, 2011)

Back when I first started in the trade I came back into my unit after lunch one day to find that my hardhat had been screwed to the floor by one of the journeyman...guess it was their way of hazing the new guy!! :no::laughing::laughing:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well its really today everyone is so proper at work things are different but we had a few laughs years ago .

We had a new guy just start with our company this was many years ago today we would get in big trouble .

It was halloween were on a big project and we all had to ride a school bus in its a security thing once your on site you dont leave .

The day before after work on the bus ride out we kinda let this new guy hear us talking about how each of us dress up for halloween that our company picks out the best costume and that guy gets the day off with pay .

The next day he comes as a clown the whole outfit big shoes red nose rented outfit gets on the bus and we head to the project oh ya .

You should have seen the pipe fitters and Iron workers looking at him when he got off the bus !

I can say it was funny until our project manager called us up to the trailer that day and we had to explain this with a straight face .

Today we dont do things like that because its just not the way it was years ago meaning theres to many babys today and HR which would have a field day . So the good times are over !


----------



## Davidg408 (Jan 21, 2011)

piperunner said:


> Today we dont do things like that because its just not the way it was years ago meaning theres to many babys today and HR which would have a field day . So the good times are over !


There's too many people who can't take jokes - seems they left their sense of humor on the bus!! :no:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Jupe Blue said:


> If you ate my lunch, I'd have to take you out back and pummel you. No one gets in the way of me and my sandwich.


If I decide to eat someone's lunch it's real early in the day, so I will gladly buy the lunch later on.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Davidg408 said:


> There's too many people who can't take jokes - seems they left their sense of humor on the bus!! :no:


And most of them are the ones that like to do pranks on others. Just can't take it themselves. Practical jokes don't belong on a job site in my opinion. Or are best done between friends. If you prank me and I don't know you it's on and you better be able to handle it.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

My favorite is to tie a tie-wrap to their driveline so it slaps the bed as they head down the road :thumbsup:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> If I decide to eat someone's lunch it's real early in the day, so I will gladly buy the lunch later on.


Well when you said lunch i just could not stop myself from this one .

Now this was a few years ago coworker always ate the same stuff everyday liverworst and cheese sandwich one day i took a hammer and flatten it out nice and thin .

So he took a hammer to my bag of chips plus the sandwich just a little bit of fun then we would buy each other lunch no problem long time friendship and work relationship.

But on the way to the burger joint one day we were laughin kinda hard and i tossed the sandwich at him it kinda went passed him out the window and landed on a cops windshield riding next to us .

Cant say much more but we were kinda late getting back to work that day yup time lost oh ya .


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

IBEW191 said:


> Took two min, bet thatll brake em, ROCKETMAN!


rocketman... like that song by that gay piano player?

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Davidg408 said:


> There's too many people who can't take jokes - seems they left their sense of humor on the bus!! :no:


jokes end at property damage and waste of material.

~Matt


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> rocketman... like that song by that gay piano player?
> 
> ~Matt


You play the piano..:whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> If I decide to eat someone's lunch it's real early in the day, so I will gladly buy the lunch later on.


No wonder you have "TB":laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> You play the piano..:whistling2:


nope, but i do play the guitar


~Matt


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> jokes end at property damage and waste of material.
> 
> ~Matt


agreed. i have zero tolerance for damage to my tools.


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

Get a sticky back and put a zip ty on it but don't cut the end off. Put an ear plug on the end of zip ty and place sticky back on someones hard hat.

I also have seen the old zip ty the porta-john door


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Shortly after 9/11, I was on a job where the coordinator was a total prick, so the day that he was supposed head to the airport to fly home for weekend, I cut out the shape of a handgun using some sheet metal, then I put it in his brief case in between some file folders. 

Needless to say, the airport security screeners were not amused. 

He was absolutely livid when he got back to the site the following Monday.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

wrap a few tie wraps around the drivetrain of someones truck. they will hear the thing slapping against metal the entire ride home


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Widestance_Politics said:


> My favorite is to tie a tie-wrap to their driveline so it slaps the bed as they head down the road :thumbsup:


didnt see that i posted the same thing  another favorite of mine is taking a pair of lineman pliers, finding a charge for a ramset, pitch the crimped end and drop the pliers with the charge in the teeth behind someone on concrete. if done properly it will make a extremely loud noise but wont cause any harm to anyone or the tool


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> didnt see that i posted the same thing  another favorite of mine is taking a pair of lineman pliers, finding a charge for a ramset, pitch the crimped end and drop the pliers with the charge in the teeth behind someone on concrete. if done properly it will make a extremely loud noise but wont cause any harm to anyone or the tool


 Camera flash while someone is working in a live panel..:laughing:


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

Back when i was a green helper a general foreman cut my shoelaces while i was on top of a ladder when he went for the other shoe i kicked at him and almost cut his face, he never picked on my after that.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Camera flash while someone is working in a live panel..:laughing:


Sounds like a good way to get someone hurt. 

I was doing some live work in a panel when someone came up behind me and yelled BANG... my linesmen left a bruise that lasted 3 weeks.


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Camera flash while someone is working in a live panel..:laughing:


 I think that chould get someone hurt


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

The biggest problem is when some takes it too far. I think a lot of the pranks ride a fine line between funny and mean or dangerous. If you prank the wrong guy that doesn't have a sense of humor you have a major conflict or fight.

A long time ago I was working on some houses and the plumbers and hvac guys were having a prank war. It was all fun and games untill the plumbers nailed the hvac guys bags to a vaulted ceiling. I am not sure how it happened but when he was fighting to get is bags down he cut him self bad on on his knife he used to cut the flex duct. I don't know if he need stitches, but I remember alot of blood in that house from his cut. 

Like they say "Its all fun and games till someone gets hurt".


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

we were working on a building and some of the subs (cant remember which trade) kept blasting their radio. We asked them to turn it down becuase we couldnt communicate with each other trying to do a wire pull. We would go turn it down, and they would turn it back up. So i went to the temp service and switched the feed going to their radio to 240v. LOL that taught them a lesson.. Dont mess with the Sparky!!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

On big jobs we use to start a wild rumor in the morning to see how long it took to come back, usually embellish with "I heard this from a good source".


----------



## nmethod (Feb 18, 2010)

Not being an grammar guy, but when I saw rummer I honestly thought you were talking about having a couple morning drinks on the job. :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I spent about 6 months working in a crawl space running conduit with 3 other guys. One guy would go into a corner and nap. He always wanted one of us to wake him up at quitting time. Well, we got sick of him wasting time so, one day we didn't wake him. The foreman asked us where the other guy was and we told him to check a certain corner of the crawl space. The foreman found him snoring in the corner. Next day that guy got his lay off notice.:thumbup:


----------



## jproffer (Mar 24, 2007)

> always one buttwipe who has no sense of humor


Make that two.

Zip ties around tools, clothes, etc is one thing but, if you shoot a nail/screw/or anything else THROUGH the bottom of my toolbag/toolbox that I paid for, that's too much. That's permanent damage for temporary entertainment, and I'm going to make sure I get some temporary entertainment of my own watching you change your tire....or watching you pay someone to change your windsheild...or repaint your car...or any number of things that could be done.

Rest assured that one way or another, it's going to cost you more than a new toolbag\box is going to cost me.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

jproffer said:


> Make that two.
> 
> Zip ties around tools, clothes, etc is one thing but, if you shoot a nail/screw/or anything else THROUGH the bottom of my toolbag/toolbox that I paid for, that's too much. That's permanent damage for temporary entertainment, and I'm going to make sure I get some temporary entertainment of my own watching you change your tire....or watching you pay someone to change your windsheild...or repaint your car...or any number of things that could be done.
> 
> Rest assured that one way or another, it's going to cost you more than a new toolbag\box is going to cost me.


Somebody call the whambulance!

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

some guy at the old place i worked at used to run up behind me every chance he got while i was in a panel and would yell BANG. usually 4 - 5 times a day. it got pretty annoying after a while


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

electricalperson said:


> some guy at the old place i worked at used to run up behind me every chance he got while i was in a panel and would yell BANG. usually 4 - 5 times a day. it got pretty annoying after a while


honestly, that would only happen once. 
later when that guy is picking himself up off the floor trying to figure out how he got there, i wont know anything about it.

im down with a prank now and then, 2 things that will get you hurt- fin with my tools and fin with me when im in a panel/dangerous situation.


----------



## local5wireslayer (Feb 24, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> It's a sad state but that's how things usually play out with little jokes on the job. Go play at Chuckie Cheese if you want to be a comedian.


I like this hahaha


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

When I was doing maintenance for a local manufacturing plant there was always a few guys who thought yelling bang when you were in arc flash gear in a panel was just friggin hilarious, so one day I got tired of it, I had a large gear set shut off so we could work without the PPE on but decided to have some fun with the guys who liked to scare us. 

I suited up and pretended to work in the "energized gear" and when one of the guys snuck up behind me and yelled bang I dropped my linemans and the guy I worked with flashed a disposable camera. I've never seen people run so fast in my life.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Camera flash while someone is working in a live panel..:laughing:


 
At a former employer someone was working in a spot welder, & another employee came from behind w/ a paper bag & popped it, it was shut down but 480V is nothing to play games with.

Have to admit the ty wrap on the drive shaft works well as a prank but my rule is never screw w/ someones vehicle, right after I bought a new truck somebody tossed their empty cig package in the bed & knew who did it by the brand of cancer sticks so went into the mens room & grabbed the trash & set it on the drivers seat of the vehicle he was driving, left it in the sack as it was his wifes car, it never happened again. The prank did violate that rule but it was not as firm then as it is now.

Years before I started at the same employer, someone always ate baloney sandwiches & there was a project going on that used a rubber that was colored the same as baloney, a prankster put some in the sandwich, at lunch he took a bite & nothing happened, so tugged a bit harder the rubber pulled out & flopped up & down smearing mayo on his face while still between his teeth..


----------



## Timster (Apr 18, 2008)

Here in San Francisco...

One liberal guy put a huge rainbow bumper sticker on the back of my partner's truck (boss, too), that was not very liberal... He was driving East/West all up and down 18th street/Castro for 2 days with a huge rainbow sticker(all of the gay district)...

So the conservative boss bought a bunch of Bush/Cheney, Go America bumper stickers to get even.... 

He put a couple of these Bush/Cheney and Marine bumper stickers on the liberals truck, and the liberal finally figured it out after he was getting cut off in the gay district (Castro)...The liberal guy hated Bush, so having American pro war stickers with Bush/Cheney, also, pretty much ended that...

----------

Putting empty traffic ticket envelope on truck, empty, with a "ha ha!" inside...

---------------------------


----------



## sparkymcwiresalot (Jan 29, 2011)

I ordered a bunch of I love gay **** magnetic bumper stickers awhile back, those were fun since the victim could take it off easy and pass the prank on.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Norcal said:


> At a former employer someone was working in a spot welder, & another employee came from behind w/ a paper bag & popped it, it was shut down but 480V is nothing to play games with.
> 
> Have to admit the ty wrap on the drive shaft works well as a prank but my rule is never screw w/ someones vehicle, right after I bought a new truck somebody tossed their empty cig package in the bed & knew who did it by the brand of cancer sticks so went into the mens room & grabbed the trash & set it on the drivers seat of the vehicle he was driving, left it in the sack as it was his wifes car, it never happened again. The prank did violate that rule but it was not as firm then as it is now.
> 
> Years before I started at the same employer, someone always ate baloney sandwiches & there was a project going on that used a rubber that was colored the same as baloney, a prankster put some in the sandwich, at lunch he took a bite & nothing happened, so tugged a bit harder the rubber pulled out & flopped up & down smearing mayo on his face while still between his teeth..



Coincidence... I saw that joke pulled too. The rubber was called LINATEX. 

It was used at the iron ore mine I used to work at. Cut thin it looks almost exactly like Baloney.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I never was a fan of these type things.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

There is the classic wire the horn into the brake lights on a car. To make it interesting add a relay so that it only does it if the headlights are on or off your choice. An electrician may figure it out fast but others not so much.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Jeff000 said:


> Never been that cruel.* But it is fun to zip tie the sleeve of a jacket closed every now and then. *
> Or the odd time have zip tied all the tools closed so you can't cut the ties off. Bonus points if you can zip tie the bag shut.


I gotta do that to the new apprentice.. He takes bathroom breaks waaaaay too often.

Last one I remember was actually done to me, I was green and terrified of heights.. I was on a 60' boom lift, and the journeyman decided it would be funny to start tilting the end of the boom down.. I almost had a heartattack, he found it hilarious..


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

When I was a first yr apprentice I worked with a guy that would always falls asleep during coffee break. So everyday at coffee time he would fall asleep in his chair. When he would awake he would always sip his coffee. 
This one particular morning we decide to add some salt in his coffee. 
After he awoke our foreman approaches him as he begins to take his first sip. He takes a sip as our foreman was about 3' away and getting closer to him, the foreman calls out his name at the same time he realizes what's in his cup and sprays our foreman with coffee. Still till this day I FLMAO.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

I just run around and punch people in the face. Hilarious


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> we were working on a building and some of the subs (cant remember which trade) kept blasting their radio. We asked them to turn it down becuase we couldnt communicate with each other trying to do a wire pull. We would go turn it down, and they would turn it back up. So i went to the temp service and switched the feed going to their radio to 240v. LOL that taught them a lesson.. Dont mess with the Sparky!!


 HA, ya ive heard of people doing this. We can givith power, and we can takith away!


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

I have not done this yet but, wire a car horn up so you can plug it into the tralier plug and it makes it honk when they step on the brake. but the rule ill have is they get to keep it and use it on who ever they want. lol


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Box of volts , sky hook, 100ft of gig line, updogg, all these work for newbies.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

LegacyofTroy said:


> Box of volts , sky hook, 100ft of gig line, updogg, all these work for newbies.


I have seen some newbies turn those jokes right back around at the Journeymen. I remember one time they sent me for something that did not exist. Supply clerk laughed and clued me in.
So Haulover Beach here I come. Spent the whole day at the beach. Lunch at the cafe and everything. Got back to the jobsite just about quiting time. 
Never did anyone try that joke on me again.

On any job I was ever in charge of, the practice of sending apprentices off on wild goose chases would get you sent home.
Apprentices and helpers should be treated with respect and dignity.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

1st time I warned both parties to stop and on the second joke I fired the journeyman. My boss rehired the JM but never sent him back to my job. The JM appologised after a couple of days.

Practical jokes can escalate pretty quickly from funny to dangerous in a couple of days and I have no sense of humour.


----------



## srlaws (May 27, 2010)

Sent a helper once to get a half inch pipe stretcher, he runs to the shop and the forman told him someone had borrowed it and never brought it back so he sends him to a local hardware store to pick up a new one. Still grin a bit when I think of all his driving and trying to explain to the clerk what he wanted.


----------



## sparkymcwiresalot (Jan 29, 2011)

I like telling helpers to hand me a ****fer. They ask what's a ****er and I tell them if they don't know by now I can't help them.


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

An old trick that I encountered on the job once was turning on a faucet when the squirter is taped on. We were in a building where the tables had been used for chemicals so this nice apprentice was reminding everyone it was a good idea to wash our hands...in that sink over there...




electricalperson said:


> didnt see that i posted the same thing  another favorite of mine is taking a pair of lineman pliers, finding a charge for a ramset, pitch the crimped end and drop the pliers with the charge in the teeth behind someone on concrete. if done properly it will make a extremely loud noise but wont cause any harm to anyone or the tool


I've got a great sense of humor but respectfully disagree.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

had a helper bend a piece of wire 90 degrees, i told him to keep bends gradual because electricity travels at the speed of light and cant make that kind of turn,at that speed..


----------



## Abcanfield (Jan 15, 2011)

A few years ago, I saw a carpenter drop an M80 ( large firecracker) down the vent pipe of the port-a-John while his co-worker was using it. What a mess! Needless to say, nobody used the port-a-John for a few days. Funniest prank I've seen.


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

rnr electric said:


> had a helper bend a piece of wire 90 degrees, i told him to keep bends gradual because electricity travels at the speed of light and cant make that kind of turn,at that speed..


Kinda true with lightning protection


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't get into this stuff much anymore, but when I was in the military I got into a bit of trouble for convincing the new radio operator that the radio was heavier if it was loaded with the cryptology program, and the rechargeable batteries got heavier when they were charged. 

He showed up with a radio that had no crypto, and his batteries were half charged. Commander jumped him so I felt bad and had to step in and claim the blame.

Still funny thinking back on it though...:laughing:

I also cut the end of a wire off the other day and yelled down to be careful, that piece might have a little bit of electricity in it...more of just a joke then trying to fool anyone though...


----------



## gnxtc2 (Feb 21, 2011)

Let's see what I have done.........

- Took a 400w MH bulb, placed it on top of a crossmember, attached a piece of the Greenlee measuring string/tape to the bulb and tied it to the driveshaft.

- Pop out a .27 cal Hilti shot out of the strip (they're rim fires), sneek up to someone working on a ladder, place the shot on the floor and hit it with a hammer.

- Throw 1900 blank as Chinese Stars into the sheetrock

- Find an unattendant tool pouch and tape the ends of each tool. IE: tape the end of the pliers closed, tape the tips of the screwdrivers. Put the tools back into the pouch and the when the worker puts his belt on, he won't know anything until he picks up the tool to use it.

- One worker used an old 5 gal spackle pail to carry his tools. Well... we Hilti shot it to the floor. As he is walking past it, he grabs the handle and his feet fly into the air.

- Take a piece of 1/2 EMT, yellow round wire nuts and sheetrock screws. Screw the sheetrock screw through the wire nut. Insert the "dart" into the EMT and shoot others. Greenies work better.

- Sent the helper to the supply house to buy 2 cases of U-tubes. I told him not to forget the U-tube bender. He asks the counter guy for the bender and the counter guy looks for one. 

Billy T.
[email protected]


----------



## elecapp79 (Jul 2, 2008)

A few months ago i was up on a 6ft ladder hooking up a transformer for the HVAC guy and he wrote I LIKE BOYS on the back of my boots. I didnt even notice but I didnt care because they were old boots. Damn you Billy!!!

Another one we do is unroll about 100ft of caution tape and tie it to the trailer hitch of a truck and pack up under the bumper. When they drive away it all comes out behind them.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## gnxtc2 (Feb 21, 2011)

Few more

- Anti-Ox behind the door handle on the van

- We take 16oz soda caps and fill them with muddy water. We place the caps on top of the visor in the truck. Right beside the cap, we put some sand next to the cap. So when you start driving, the sand falls and the person flips down the visor.

- This is one is a bad one we did. We had this glorified helper, he had red hair and a red goatee. Almost a skin head. We take a piece of duct tape, write "I support the KKK" on it and we stick it on his van. Well the boss and him go to this black couple's house we were working for, the husband was an top executive for Sony. The husband was home and the wife pulls up later. The wife parks her car right behind the van. She comes in and is giving major attitude to everyone, even to her husband but no one knows why. When my boss at the time leaves, he sees the duct tape.

Billy T.
[email protected]


----------



## TheElite (May 17, 2011)

best way to piss off a carpenter...screw his tool box to the floor from the floor below up


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Someone brought this back from the dead, but I have a couple.

Attaching one of these inside someone's van door is fun. I've seen it done with panel covers too, but I can't condone that.










Some jackass put NoAlOx on my windshield wipers once. That was a bitch.

Another one is getting a little DC horn and wiring a vehicle trailer plug-in onto it, and plugging it into the trailer light port on the back of a work rig. Whenever they hit the brakes or turn signal, the horn beeps :laughing:


----------



## 220wire (Aug 18, 2008)

Hated the super on one job. So we went to Walmart and bought the most rancid cologne and perfume we could find. When we returned to the job we applied about a half a bottle to ourselves and began walking up and down the hallways causing quite a stench. Then continued to play an ELO cd all day long on repeat... oh, oh, its magic!

Had a jack of all trades master of nothing (laborer) who kept dropping sheetrock mud on my tools. After it happened the second time I was pissed. When he went home we pissed in his tool cleaning bucket. The next morning we all sat back and watched while they all washed their tools and then go and eat lunch. I wanted to tell them what we did but didn't want to deal with mudded over boxes.

Get a bunch of paper a-holes (circles from a hole puncher) stick em above the visor in the car. When the guy flips the visor down they go everywhere and are a pain in ass to clean up.

bolts inside a guys hubcap

had a guy who kept throwing rocks like a middle eastern man at the honey bucket I was in. He didnt think it was funny when I dropped a rock down the vent causing the blue stuff to splash up and give him smurf ass


----------

